# De Paul alla Fiorentina, ci siamo.



## Dany20 (26 Agosto 2019)

Secondo quanto riportato da TuttoMercatoWeb.com la Fiorentina sarebbe vicina ad acquistare Rodrigo De Paul, vecchio obiettivo del Milan. Le cifre dell'accordo ammonterebbero a 25 mln + 5 di bonus. Nella trattativa potrebbe essere insierita anche una contropartita, Benassi o Simeone i nomi più caldi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Agosto 2019)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TuttoMercatoWeb.com la Fiorentina sarebbe vicina ad acquistare Rodrigo De Paul, vecchio obiettivo del Milan. Le cifre dell'accordo ammonterebbero a 25 mln + 5 di bonus. Nella trattativa potrebbe essere insierita anche una contropartita, Benassi o Simeone i nomi più caldi.



ottimo giocatore, non pensavo Commisso facesse sul serio, mi sto ricredendo.


----------



## Goro (26 Agosto 2019)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TuttoMercatoWeb.com la Fiorentina sarebbe vicina ad acquistare Rodrigo De Paul, vecchio obiettivo del Milan. Le cifre dell'accordo ammonterebbero a 25 mln + 5 di bonus. Nella trattativa potrebbe essere insierita anche una contropartita, Benassi o Simeone i nomi più caldi.



Più decisivo lui di tutta la nostra squadra...


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2019)

e noi 46 per l'accoppiata leao-duarte.

bene


----------



## Konrad (26 Agosto 2019)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TuttoMercatoWeb.com la Fiorentina sarebbe vicina ad acquistare Rodrigo De Paul, vecchio obiettivo del Milan. Le cifre dell'accordo ammonterebbero a 25 mln + 5 di bonus. Nella trattativa potrebbe essere insierita anche una contropartita, Benassi o Simeone i nomi più caldi.



L'unica è sperare in Montella...perché la Fiorentina vista contro il Napoli ha una marcia in più rispetto a noi. E mancavano Ribery e De Paul. Oltre alla punta centrale che starebbero cercando.
Ribadisco che o si mette mano pesante al portafoglio o rischiamo anche per L'EL


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Agosto 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> L'unica è sperare in Montella...perché la Fiorentina vista contro il Napoli ha una marcia in più rispetto a noi. E mancavano Ribery e De Paul. Oltre alla punta centrale che starebbero cercando.
> Ribadisco che o si mette mano pesante al portafoglio o rischiamo anche per L'EL



hanno una rosa corta, ma Boateng e Ribery zoppi con dietro De Paul oltre agli ottimi giovani che hanno ci mangiano vivi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e noi 46 per l'accoppiata leao-duarte.
> 
> bene



Occorre però essere corretti e capire che un giocatore che la Fiorentina tratta e prende per 30 milioni a noi costerebbe automaticamente il 50% in più.
Funziona così.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Occorre però essere corretti e capire che un giocatore che la Fiorentina tratta e prende per 30 milioni a noi costerebbe automaticamente il 50% in più.
> Funziona così.



non credo sia così.. gli sconti li fanno alla juve ma per gli altri i prezzi sono uguali...pensa a sensi, per dire.


----------



## Goro (26 Agosto 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Occorre però essere corretti e capire che un giocatore che la Fiorentina tratta e prende per 30 milioni a noi costerebbe automaticamente il 50% in più.
> Funziona così.



Con Pulgar altro bel giocatore non ci sarebbe stato questo pericolo, avendo clausola da 12 milioni...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Agosto 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Occorre però essere corretti e capire che un giocatore che la Fiorentina tratta e prende per 30 milioni a noi costerebbe automaticamente il 50% in più.
> Funziona così.


Balle


----------



## bmb (26 Agosto 2019)

Giustamente oggi va a Firenze, ieri è entrato per baciare la palla e rompere i ######### a noi. Un'altra di quelle seghe che noi riusciamo a trasformare in potenziali palloni d'oro.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Agosto 2019)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TuttoMercatoWeb.com la Fiorentina sarebbe vicina ad acquistare Rodrigo De Paul, vecchio obiettivo del Milan. Le cifre dell'accordo ammonterebbero a 25 mln + 5 di bonus. Nella trattativa potrebbe essere insierita anche una contropartita, Benassi o Simeone i nomi più caldi.



Ma no, meglio stare tre mesi dietro Correa a quasi il doppio.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Agosto 2019)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TuttoMercatoWeb.com la Fiorentina sarebbe vicina ad acquistare Rodrigo De Paul, vecchio obiettivo del Milan. Le cifre dell'accordo ammonterebbero a 25 mln + 5 di bonus. Nella trattativa potrebbe essere insierita anche una contropartita, Benassi o Simeone i nomi più caldi.



bhe nn so se tifare Benassi all Udinese 
in termini fantacalcistici nn saprei.. 
sicuramente Barak dopo gioca sicuro (io ho entrambi)


----------



## Emme (26 Agosto 2019)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TuttoMercatoWeb.com la Fiorentina sarebbe vicina ad acquistare Rodrigo De Paul, vecchio obiettivo del Milan. Le cifre dell'accordo ammonterebbero a 25 mln + 5 di bonus. Nella trattativa potrebbe essere insierita anche una contropartita, Benassi o Simeone i nomi più caldi.




Mamma mia, temo che ci sia una paccata pure la Fiore...


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> L'unica è sperare in Montella...perché la Fiorentina vista contro il Napoli ha una marcia in più rispetto a noi. E mancavano Ribery e De Paul. Oltre alla punta centrale che starebbero cercando.
> Ribadisco che o si mette mano pesante al portafoglio o rischiamo anche per L'EL



Ah perchè con Roma, Lazio, Atalanta e Torino non si rischiava di già!?


----------



## vannu994 (26 Agosto 2019)

Secondo me a 25 milioni è un Bel colpo, se il turco può giocare mezz’ala l’avrei venduto volentieri anche a 15 per prendere De Paul a 25


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Agosto 2019)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TuttoMercatoWeb.com la Fiorentina sarebbe vicina ad acquistare Rodrigo De Paul, vecchio obiettivo del Milan. Le cifre dell'accordo ammonterebbero a 25 mln + 5 di bonus. Nella trattativa potrebbe essere insierita anche una contropartita, Benassi o Simeone i nomi più caldi.



Vergogna. 

Altro giocatore che a noi avrebbe fatto comodissimo ad un prezzo GIUSTO e invece abbiamo perso due mesi dietro a Correa. 

Ciò che è peggio è che va a rinforzare una nostra diretta concorrente. 

Male, male, non ci stanno capendo niente. 

Come fai a farti sfuggire certe occasioni? Io rimango allibito.


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Secondo me a 25 milioni è un Bel colpo, se il turco può giocare mezz’ala l’avrei venduto volentieri anche a 15 per prendere De Paul a 25



De Paul se non altro si è un trequartista. Ha fisico, ha corsa, buona tecnica...e segna... Il classico numero 10 a tutto campo... se veramente parlavano di funzionalità, questo lo era... no adattare un esterno in mezzo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Agosto 2019)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TuttoMercatoWeb.com la Fiorentina sarebbe vicina ad acquistare Rodrigo De Paul, vecchio obiettivo del Milan. Le cifre dell'accordo ammonterebbero a 25 mln + 5 di bonus. Nella trattativa potrebbe essere insierita anche una contropartita, Benassi o Simeone i nomi più caldi.



La Fiorentina ha fatto un mercato molto interessante e convincente.
Alcuno scelta sono rischiose, ma se pagano quest'anno possono raggiungere l'EL.


----------



## Devil man (26 Agosto 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Vergogna.
> 
> Altro giocatore che a noi avrebbe fatto comodissimo ad un prezzo GIUSTO e invece abbiamo perso due mesi dietro a Correa.
> 
> ...



e 1 mese e mezzo dietro a Veretout ? Veretut <---- ? ---->


----------



## zamp2010 (26 Agosto 2019)

Pentiamo anche Comisso che non pensavo mai!!!


----------



## Konrad (26 Agosto 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ah perchè con Roma, Lazio, Atalanta e Torino non si rischiava di già!?



Io in griglia ci vedevo settimi dietro le 3 corazzate, l'Atalanta e le romane. Per me il Torino è sotto e speravo dell'effetto Montella e nell'acquisto di facciata di Commisso. Invece la viola sta venendo su bene


----------



## pazzomania (26 Agosto 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Pentiamo anche Comisso che non pensavo mai!!!



Ma dove vuoi che vada Comisso... si indebiterà per un paio d' anni e poi o farà fallire la Fiorentina oppure venderà parecchi giocatori per rientrare.

Impossibile poter far diventare grande una squadra normale e senza bacino di tifosi nel 2019.

Bello cosi per i tifosi eh, per carità, ma appena si renderà conto che il calcio è solo spese a fondo perduto tornerà indietro.

Non mi pare il tizio che si rovina economicamente per far felici tifosi dall' altra parte del globo...


----------



## Heaven (27 Agosto 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Impossibile poter far diventare grande una squadra normale e senza bacino di tifosi nel 2019.



Manchester City, Monaco, PSG?


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Io in griglia ci vedevo settimi dietro le 3 corazzate, l'Atalanta e le romane. Per me il Torino è sotto e speravo dell'effetto Montella e nell'acquisto di facciata di Commisso. Invece la viola sta venendo su bene



Si rideva a vedere la Rai metterci ottavi in griglia. Io ridevo poco, con questo mercato ne sono convinto e non mi è servito Udine per capirlo. Abbiamo una rosa limitata ed un mister che bada a gioco e non ai risultati, non cerca compromessi...in una brutta domenica Allegri, Gattuso, Mourinho et simili avrebbero strappato si critiche, ma almeno un pari....Giampaolo porta a casa zero punti...e capiterà altre volte quest'anno...abituiamoci.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Agosto 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Manchester City, Monaco, PSG?



City > Sceicco > Premier

PSG > Sceicco > PARIGI

Il Monaco non è nulla

Fiorentina > Commisso > Italia ... dove vuoi che vada.


----------

